# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  قطاع الثروة الحيوانية الى تدهور .. والخصاونة يربط خفض أسعار الاعلاف بانخفاضها عالميا

## الحصن نيوز

أعلن  وزير الزراعة المهندس مازن الخصاونة " أن الحكومة ستخفض أسعار الاعلاف اذا انخفضت عالميا " . 
وقال مدير اتحاد المزارعين المهندس محمود العوران ان : " قرار رفع اسعار الاعلاف يفضي الى تخلص المزارعين من 30 بالمئة من حيازاتهم من الامهات " ، لافتا الى ان بعض المربين بدأوا ببيع صغار الاناث ( العابور ) وباسعار اقل مما يعني القضاء على هذه الثروة. 

و كشف رئيس جمعية الكرك التعاونية لتربية وتسمين وتسويق المواشي زعل الكواليت عن ان العديد من مربي الثروة الحيوانية في المملكة بدأوا التخلص من الحيازات الموجودة لديهم وخصوصا الكبيرة منها عن طريق ذبحها وبيعها. 

واشار الى ان الكثير من النعاج الكبيرة بيعت اليوم باقل من اسعارها بحوالي 50 دينارا ، واصبحت تباع بـ 150 دينارا بدلا من مئتي دينار . 

واكد الكواليت انه اذا ما استمر ارتفاع الاسعار عالميا فان النتائج ستكون بالتاكيد سلبية على هذا القطاع،محذرا من القضاء على الثروة الحيوانية خلال ثلاثة شه

للتفاصيل اضغط هنا...

----------

